# Link Parallels and Boot Camp??



## AngelicAmaya (Jan 12, 2007)

I already have part of my hard drive on my MacBook Pro running XP on Boot Camp. I have decided to make the switch to Parallels but can't seem to get them to communicate and play nice. Any suggestions on how to link the two?? Thanks!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

did you tell parallels to use your bootcamp install? or did you make its own install, and are trying to get the two seperate installs to work together?


----------



## AngelicAmaya (Jan 12, 2007)

I did not... I'm not sure how to tell Parallels to talk to Boot Camp and use that install... how would I do that? Currently Parallels is installed but without an OS and Boot Camp has my OS AND documents, setting, programs, etc...

Any additional help would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks!! :smile:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, i don't even own an intel mac, so i don't have, or use, parallels or bootcamp. but i was able to find this on the parallels forums. hope it is of help to you.


----------

